# The butt of a joke



## mazbook

Hola todos expertos de la idioma Español.  Tengo un grand problema pero mi Español no está suficiente por explicarlo.  Entonces, discúlpeme porque necesito explicarlo en Inglés.

I'm currently in the process of editing and publishing a bilingual book of jokes in American English and Mexican Spanish.  The book is aimed at an intermediate level English student who would like to learn more idiomatic English and have a little fun doing so.  However, I have a problem.

In the original manuscript (by Jeremy Taylor and published in Europe in a number of languages) the English language jokes are very definitely _British English _and the Spanish language translations are very definitely _castellano.  _Editing these to american English and mexican Spanish is NOT a problem.  However, I do have ONE big problem.

The butt of many of the jokes (¿el hazmerreír?) in the _British English_ version is "the headmaster".  If you're familiar with British humor, this is a good choice.  *BUT*, in American English that translates as "the principal of the school" and in Español as "el director de la escuela".  Unfortunately, neither of these are _really _persons that make for a humorous joke.

So, can anyone suggest who, in Spanish, might make a good _hazmerreír _for a joke of this type.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## irisheyes0583

I'm sorry... I'm not understanding why "principal/director" are not sufficient. Could you please explain it once again?


----------



## Alundra

mazbook said:
			
		

> Hola todos expertos de la idioma Español. Tengo un grand problema pero mi Español no está suficiente por explicarlo. Entonces, discúlpeme porque necesito explicarlo en Inglés.
> 
> I'm currently in the process of editing and publishing a bilingual book of jokes in American English and Mexican Spanish. The book is aimed at an intermediate level English student who would like to learn more idiomatic English and have a little fun doing so. However, I have a problem.
> 
> In the original manuscript (by Jeremy Taylor and published in Europe in a number of languages) the English language jokes are very definitely _British English _and the Spanish language translations are very definitely _castellano. _Editing these to american English and mexican Spanish is NOT a problem. However, I do have ONE big problem.
> 
> The butt of many of the jokes (¿el hazmerreír?) in the _British English_ version is "the headmaster". If you're familiar with British humor, this is a good choice. *BUT*, in American English that translates as "the principal of the school" and in Español as "el director de la escuela". Unfortunately, neither of these are _really _persons that make for a humorous joke.
> 
> So, can anyone suggest who, in Spanish, might make a good _hazmerreír _for a joke of this type.
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda.


 
Well... I would suggest: Director (if at school) or merely: El jefe (if at work)

"El jefe" is the butt of many jokes in Spain at work.

Wait other opinions...
Alundra.


----------



## mazbook

Irisheyes, In British humor, a headmaster is considered to be a somewhat superannuated teacher who holds his position only due to seniority, certainly not due to ability.  A near translation to american English would be "absent-minded professor".

In both american English and Spanish (I _think_) the prinicpal/director of the school is an administrator who very definitely holds his position as a result of his ability, so does not make a humorous "butt" of a joke.


----------



## Alundra

mazbook said:
			
		

> Irisheyes, In British humor, a headmaster is considered to be a somewhat superannuated teacher who holds his position only due to seniority, certainly not due to ability. A near translation to american English would be "absent-minded professor".
> 
> In both american English and Spanish (I _think_) the prinicpal/director of the school is an administrator who very definitely holds his position as a result of his ability, so does not make a humorous "butt" of a joke.


 
I have to say, in Spain when we make jokes about the school, the jokes are about the student "Jaimito"... neither the "director" nor the teachers... if it helps...

Wait more opinions.
Alundra.


----------



## mazbook

Alundra, That's true in México, too, except we say "Pepito".  However, these are not necessarily jokes about school, but jokes about what a rather stupid/forgetful person might do.  Here is an example:

25. British English version
Did you hear about the headmaster who tried to  iron his curtains?
   He fell out of the window.

25. Castellano  version
- ¿Sabes el chiste del director de escuela que intentaba planchar sus  cortinas?
- Se cayó por la ventana.


----------



## Alundra

mazbook said:
			
		

> Alundra, That's true in México, too, except we say "Pepito". However, these are not necessarily jokes about school, but jokes about what a rather stupid/forgetful person might do. Here is an example:
> 
> 25. British English version
> Did you hear about the headmaster who tried to iron his curtains?
> He fell out of the window.
> 
> 25. Castellano version
> - ¿Sabes el chiste del director de escuela que intentaba planchar sus cortinas?
> - Se cayó por la ventana.


 
Well... IMHO, in Spain doesn't exist this person that you are looking for... you can to make jokes about: Director, Maestro, Profesor... everyone is good for it (I think)...

Alundra.


----------



## mazbook

Alundra,  That is what I was afraid of.  If I used the AE term "absent-minded professor", could I translate it to Español as "el profesor viejo" or "el professor anciano"?


----------



## Railway

For absent-minded professor I think the best translation is el profesor chiflado. About looking for a person to laugh at, in Spain we use the leperos (people from a village called Lepe). Really, don't ask me why. I don't have any idea. But I think lepero means exactly the same as headmaster in BE. I don't know a similar one in mexican-spanish


----------



## mazbook

"lepero" wouldn't work in México, as here it means someone with a VERY foul mouth (method of speaking).  Neither would "chiflado", as here it is simply synonymous with "loco".  However, I have just had "el ruco profesor" suggested to me.  From the RAE:  ruco, ca  1. adj. Am. Cen.  Viejo, inútil.  What do you think?


----------



## fenixpollo

Many people consider 'ruco' to be offensive in some contexts.

What about *Doña Perfecta* as a caricature of the dictatorial schoolmarm?


----------



## Hidrocálida

mazbook said:
			
		

> The butt of many of the jokes *(¿el hazmerreír?)* in the _British English_ version is "the headmaster".
> El *blanco* de muchas de las bromas
> 
> Saludos


----------



## edwingill

el director de colegio es el blanco de la broma


----------



## mazbook

Saludas a usted, señorita Hidrocálida. Muchisimas gracias. Cuando escribí en Español prefiro los modismos Mexicanos pero en este caso no pude hallar que es la palabra correcta a traducer "butt" de una broma. Otra pregunta, cree broma está el mejor palabra en México a traducer "joke". Tengo mucho confusión cuando lee castellano y escribo Español de México.

Saludos a usted, señor fenixpollo. Pero in este contexto —el ruco profesor— ¿cree alguien creen está bárbaro? Mi empleada que me avisó de ruco no creó.

Tambien gracias a usted, señor edwingill.


----------



## fenixpollo

Chiste = joke; one-liner
_Deja contarte un chiste....   Let me tell you a joke..._

Broma = joke; trick
_¡Estás bromeando!    You're joking!_

Broma pesada = practical joke


----------



## aurilla

"The butt of the joke" could be "el punto del chiste" / "la clave del chiste"


----------



## fenixpollo

for more on ruca...

see post 19 of this thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2304&highlight=ruca

and the later posts of this thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=20003&highlight=ruca

Saludos.


----------



## Hidrocálida

mazbook said:
			
		

> Saludas a usted, señorita Hidrocálida. Muchisimas gracias. Cuando escribí en Español prefiro los modismos Mexicanos pero en este caso no pude hallar que es la palabra correcta a traducer "butt" de una broma. Otra pregunta, cree broma está el mejor palabra en México a traducer "joke". Tengo mucho confusión cuando lee castellano y escribo Español de México.
> In ´Mexico:
> *to play a joke to someone = hacerle una broma a alguien*
> *to tell a joke = contar un chiste*
> *to make jokes about the principal of the school = hacer chistes*
> *acerca del director de la escuela*
> I hope it helps
> Saludos


----------



## shika

Tambien se usa como hazmerreir al _gallego. _Por ejemplo, 

Cóme entretienes a un gallego?
Dándole un paquete de M&M's y didiéndole que los organice en orden alfabético.


----------



## cl109

mazbook said:
			
		

> "lepero" wouldn't work in México, as here it means someone with a VERY foul mouth (method of speaking). Neither would "chiflado", as here it is simply synonymous with "loco". However, I have just had "el ruco profesor" suggested to me. From the RAE: ruco, ca 1. adj. Am. Cen. Viejo, inútil. What do you think?


 
Hola!
¿No podrías usar "güey"? Acá en mx se usa mucho, "¿Sabes lo que hizo tal güey?". Porque no vas a encontrar un equivalente de headmaster en el sentido que se usa en UK. 
Saludos!!


----------



## 9895

Yo creo que _gallego_ si resultaría ofensivo, porque, ¿no llaman así a los españoles? Si el libro de chistes va a ser para españoles, no creo que tuviera mucho éxito...


----------



## fenixpollo

Los chistes de gallegos, según mi entender, se burlan de la gente de Galicia, no de todos los españoles.  En inglés, el equivalente es _Polack jokes_.  

Aunque los chavos no me crean, _güey_ es (o ha sido, dependiendo en tu punto de vista) una grosería.  Hace dos años, no se podía decirlo en la tele mexicano porque era demasiado fuerte.  Opino que las personas mayores de 40 años se podrían ofender.


----------



## Hidrocálida

mazbook said:
			
		

> "lepero" wouldn't work in México, as here it means someone with a VERY foul mouth (method of speaking). Neither would "chiflado", as here it is simply synonymous with "loco". However, I have just had "el ruco profesor" suggested to me. From the RAE: ruco, ca 1. adj. Am. Cen. Viejo, inútil. What do you think?


 
In colloquial Mexican way
the principal of the school = El mero mero de la escuela (el jefe ,el que manda)
Saludos


----------



## belén

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Los chistes de gallegos, según mi entender, se burlan de la gente de Galicia, no de todos los españoles.  En inglés, el equivalente es _Polack jokes_.
> 
> Aunque los chavos no me crean, _güey_ es (o ha sido, dependiendo en tu punto de vista) una grosería.  Hace dos años, no se podía decirlo en la tele mexicano porque era demasiado fuerte.  Opino que las personas mayores de 40 años se podrían ofender.



Hola primo,

No, el "gallego" para muchos países de América representa al español de España,  independientemente de su ciudad de origen..

Saludos,

Belén


----------



## cachaco

Alundra said:
			
		

> I have to say, in Spain when we make jokes about the school, the jokes are about the student "Jaimito"... neither the "director" nor the teachers... if it helps...
> 
> Wait more opinions.
> Alundra.



Me adhiero a la opinión de Alundra. En Colombia el personaje del chiste escolar es casi siempre "Juanito", con sus pícaras respuestas. Un director de escuela, un maestro, nunca son las estrellas del chiste.


----------



## cl109

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Los chistes de gallegos, según mi entender, se burlan de la gente de Galicia, no de todos los españoles. En inglés, el equivalente es _Polack jokes_.
> 
> Aunque los chavos no me crean, _güey_ es (o ha sido, dependiendo en tu punto de vista) una grosería. Hace dos años, no se podía decirlo en la tele mexicano porque era demasiado fuerte. Opino que las personas mayores de 40 años se podrían ofender.


 


Seguramente es así, hace 3 años que vivo en México y escucho esa palabra por todos lados, no sabía que es grosería...debe ser como el "boludo" de Argentina que para nosotros también es grosería aunque se utilice tanto.

Por otro lado la RAE dice:

*güey**.1.* m._ Méx._ Persona tonta. http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c. adj.

No se me ocurre entonces otra palabra, teniendo en cuenta que el target language del libro es español mexicano.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## mazbook

Gracias, muchisimas gracias a todos por su ayuda.  Ahora necesito regresar al libro.  !Tengo MUCHO trabajo!

belen y otros:  En México no hablan mucho _gallego._  Aqui la palabra que significa: español de España es *gachupín, *que es una palabra en la idioma _nahuatl _que significa _espuela _o _espolón._


----------



## cl109

mazbook said:
			
		

> Gracias, muchisimas gracias a todos por su ayuda. Ahora necesito regresar al libro. !Tengo MUCHO trabajo!
> 
> belen y otros: En México no hablan mucho _gallego._ Aqui la palabra que significa: español de España es *gachupín, *que es una palabra en la idioma _nahuatl _que significa _espuela _o _espolón._


 
Sería bueno que nos comentes cómo adaptaste al final _headmaster_ al español mexicano.
Saludos y suerte con el libro.


----------



## fenixpollo

El _chiste_ aquí es que mazbook no busca un sinónimo de headmaster.  Si se fijan en el post #6 de este hilo, está buscando una palabra o un personaje que fuera el blanco de unas bromas típicas que se burlan de una persona exageradamente tonta o torpe.  En inglaterra, esa persona muchas veces es el rector de la escuela -- no porque los chistes se traten de la escuela, sino porque es un estereotipo común del bufón. 

Creo que le ayudaríamos más a mazbook si pudieramos econtrar un payaso típico de los chistes latinoamericanos.


----------



## Hidrocálida

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> El _chiste_ aquí es que mazbook no busca un sinónimo de headmaster.  Si se fijan en el post #6 de este hilo, está buscando una palabra o un personaje que fuera el blanco de unas bromas típicas que se burlan de una persona exageradamente tonta o torpe.  En inglaterra, esa persona muchas veces es el rector de la escuela -- no porque los chistes se traten de la escuela, sino porque es un estereotipo común del bufón.
> 
> Creo que le ayudaríamos más a mazbook si pudieramos econtrar un payaso típico de los chistes latinoamericanos.



Pues en México el personaje tipico de los chistes es un niño llamado Pepito
todo mundo sabe un chiste de Pepito


----------



## fenixpollo

Like the Little Johnny jokes in English... pero el Juanito es medio listo, también.


----------



## mazbook

El problema de "Pepito" es que el blanco de mi lista de chistes es un viejo que tiene una posición de ¿poder? similar a el "absent-minded professor" que es un blanco común de chistes de EEUU, pero este no traduce a Español bien. 

fenixpollo tiene razón cuando él escribó —El _chiste_ aquí es que mazbook no busca un sinónimo de headmaster. Si se fijan en el post #6 de este hilo, está buscando una palabra o un personaje que fuera el blanco de unas bromas típicas que se burlan de una persona exageradamente tonta o torpe. En inglaterra, esa persona muchas veces es el rector de la escuela -- no porque los chistes se traten de la escuela, sino porque es un estereotipo común del bufón.

I may have to use "absent-minded professor" in the AE version of the jokes, then, with an explanatory note, "ruco profesor" in the Mexican Spanish version unless someone can give me a better idea. I AM NOT making up new jokes, I am just trying to "translate" the existing ones to a suitable idiomatic AE, then give a translation to Mexican Spanish that is still funny. I don't feel that the "headmaster" to "director/rector de la escuela" fits this goal. "Headmaster" is not generally recognized as being AE and "el director de la escuela" isn't generally recognized as being a suitable person to be "el blanco de la chiste".


----------



## Hidrocálida

el problema es que al menos en México no tenemos ningun estereotipo de "absent-minded proffesor"
*Absent minded = despistado ,distraído*
en cuanto a* El profesor ruco *no me parece apropiado porque* ruco *es una palabra para indicar a alguien viejo de edad (old person)Los jovenes tambien usan ruca para referirse coloquialmente a una mujer 
ejemplo: Esa ruca esta bonita

El unico profesor conocido en México es el *Profesor Chunga*  (Andres Bustamante El gûiri gûiri) pero es un inventor

Mi sugerencia 
El profesor* Seso loco
Saludos
*


----------



## mazbook

Gracias Hidrocálida, comprendió mi problema exactamente.  Entiendo que "ruco" puede ser bárbaro en conversación ordinaria, ¿pero cree está bárbaro cuando uso solo de un chiste?


----------



## JB

It seems that everybody has some group to make fun of.  In the U.S. "polack" is an insulting term (palabra despectiva) for a Pole (un polaco).  When I was in Mexico, I heard Polish jokes that were identical, except they used "gachupín" (palabra despectiva para un español).  Por ejemplo, ¿Cuántos ______ se necesitan para cambiar un foco?

In England they tell Irish jokes.  In the South of France they tell Algerian jokes, and in the North of France Belgian jokes, and so on.

Also when I was in Mexico, I heard American jokes (gringos, o gueros) and they were the same.  And since I was in Baja Calif., they also told jokes about Chilangos (residentes de la Capital, México D.F.), también despectiva.      

Personally, in English, I like to just substitute "dumb guys" or "dummies" and the jokes work without offending anyone.  The only exception is one joke where the humor centers around the double meaning of Pole.  

Así que, ¿no puede substituir la palabra *tontos*, en vez de profesor, Juanito, etc.?  En la introducción del libro, puede explicar que ha substituido esta palabra, y el porque.


----------



## mazbook

Actually, jbruceismay, here in Mazatlán it's common to hear the various "polack" jokes using "una persona de Guasave", which is a small agricultural town in northern Sinaloa noted mostly (in the rest of the state) for its "burro" (uneducated) Spanish.

I don't remember just how it goes in Spanish, but it's something like this, —Las chicas de Guasave son muy guapas hasta te palabran.  Something like that, anyway.  

There are a lot of the similar jokes in New Mexico about the town Española in northern New Mexico.  ¿Conoce la novedades de el temblor en Española?  Causó tres milliones dólares en desarrollos.


----------



## Hidrocálida

mazbook said:
			
		

> Gracias Hidrocálida, comprendió mi problema exactamente.  Entiendo que "ruco" puede ser bárbaro en conversación ordinaria, ¿pero cree está bárbaro cuando uso solo de un chiste?


The problem is :
*El* *profesor ruco* meaning  *The* *old proffesor
El profesor distraído *meaning *The absent minded proffesor
Una nota mas:
*En México cuando una persona es el blanco de las  bromas se dice que* es un patiño 
*por esta razón* Bob (Robert Underdunk Terwilliger) *el personaje de Los Simpsons (The Simpsons)  es llamado en México Bob *Patiño.

Podrias llamar a tu personaje "Profesor Patiño" escribiendo una nota aclaratoria del significado de la palabra patiño
*Saludos


----------



## mazbook

Hidrocálida, You just convinced me.  I'm going to try out "Profesor Patiño" with the clarifying note.  Since "Profesor ruco" would need a clarifying note anyway, this is probably a better solution.  I had avoided the "Profesor distraido" solution as, although a literal translation, it didn't seem to be a person recognized as humorous by Mexicans.

If it's good enough for Los Simpsons, it's surely good enough for my little venture.

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Muchisimas gracias.

The next problem, a few weeks away yet, is a title.  I'm not sure that I like the title of the version published in Spain, _Ríete en Inglés, 200 chistes bilingües.  _My opinion is that the title, along with the poor layout and what I consider a not-to-well-done translation to castellano (often not very humorous) is why the version for España was the poorest selling of all of the six languages it's available in in Europe.  I hope to make the version for México a much more popular one.


----------



## Hidrocálida

mazbook said:
			
		

> The next problem, a few weeks away yet, is a title.  I'm not sure that I like the title of the version published in Spain, _Ríete en Inglés, 200 chistes bilingües.  _My opinion is that the title, along with the poor layout and what I consider a not-to-well-done translation to castellano (often not very humorous) is why the version for España was the poorest selling of all of the six languages it's available in in Europe.  I hope to make the version for México a much more popular one.



Hi Mazbook an idea for your title
Riete en inglispikinglis is the same that Riete en Ingles
In colloquial way inglispikinglisi is English speak English
example
No entiendo inglispikinglis  = I do not understand English
I hope it helps

Good luck


----------



## mazbook

What a good idea, Hidrocálida.  Keep this up and I'll have to hire you!


----------

